# Dead Bod-still There After All These Years



## robmason23 (Feb 16, 2007)

Anyone here remember this artistic creation, apparently it has been used as a Humber landmark for quite a few years now. Shame about the state of the old jetty, I remember it being in use,just.


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

*Dead Bod*

Remember it well, after all it was your Dad and Pongo who put it there (after a few jars in the Hedon Road pubs) I bet there was a few bemused passengers on the ferries whose first glimpse of England was the "Dead Bod"
Ray Jordan


----------



## trawlercook (Aug 19, 2005)

the famous land mark the "dead bod "went the way of us all just faded away with age,the shed it was on was knocked down a few years ago.when i was cook on the trawlers when you saw it the shackle pan went on going out and comming home the shackle pan went off.


----------



## robmason23 (Feb 16, 2007)

It sure has faded away, but it's still hanging in there (just), the pictures of the "Dead Bod" & the jetty are fresh, I took a walk with the kids down the riverside yesterday, but it has been fenced off due to the state of the jetty being dangerous. Couldn't risk taking the kids on but I climbed over on my own to take a few pictures and have a wander around. The insides of the sheds are in a right state, looks like tramps and bums have been dossing in there. My daughter couldn't believe that trains and carriages used to go onto the jetty. It's heartbreaking really to go to Hull docks when you have seen it in better days. (Cloud)


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

Dead bod wharf, or Reservation Quay as ABP prefer to call it, is still there, mainly due to planning delays, it is soon to be replaced by Quay 2005 ( thats how long the objectors to the new developement have delayed things) a new container terminal in the Humber - all who pass there will miss this well known piece of grafiti - I wonder if the new quay will be named in honour of the original artiste.

The artwork was painted over once but was re-instated perhaps by the originator whoever he was


----------



## robmason23 (Feb 16, 2007)

*dead bod*

What a great idea to name it after Pongo & Gordon, we shall have to put the idea to ABP (Thumb) I will have to find out who is in charge of the new project at ABP and make sure that the "dead bod" isn't just thrown away, after all it is part of our maritime heritage in Hull. Maybe they could either put the two sections of corrugated iron onto the new terminal in a prominent place, or donate it to the Maritime museum in Victoria Square. (Thumb)


----------



## Joe w (Mar 17, 2008)

Even the old humber pilots used to Dead Bod as a reporting mark to VTS, don't know if the ABP pilots still do.
I sailed with Pongo on the old Foreman and he had great pride in his Dead Bod.
Used to lay over there when you were on Jetty duty for the week.


----------



## tommyjess (May 10, 2009)

I sailed as deck hand on the 'Tradesman' when Pongo was the skipper back in the 70's, he told Gordon Gay jnr and myself the 'yarn' of dead bod, if you knew Pongo then you will understand that some of it would have been tongue in cheek and taken with a punch of salt, very funny nonetheless.
He told us that it referred to an incident/occaision with Capt Hopper when Pongo was 2nd mate on the Englishman whilst at anchor in Falmouth bay. An unfortunate seagull with a broken wing had landed in the well deck of the Englishman, and with 'Tulip' being an avid hornithologist took pity on the bird and captured it and placed it on a bed of rags in a cardboard box in the corner of his cabin.
He then ordered the lifeboat to be sent ashore and that Pongo had to return with 2 ice lollies, after being ashore for a couple of hours and pints no doubt Pongo duly returned with the ice lollies that were melting rapidly in the summer heat. When he handed the lollies to 'Tulip' he quickly shook the ice off the sticks and returned to his cabin and used them as splints for the 'bods' wing.
3 weeks later 'Tulip' appeared on the well deck with the cardboard box and rags with said 'molly' sitting as if it was on a nest and left it there to take to the wing once again. While waiting for the bod to take off the bosun 'Bob Skelton' a short rotund chap wearing clumpers, smock and flat cap appeared from the fo'csle, when he saw the 'bod' on the deck he said what the fcukin ell is that and took an almighty swing with his clumper and splattered the 'bod' all over the the foreside of the bridge.
Tulip was beside himself and was ranting at Pongo, 3 weeks of shiiite and feathers and sleepless nights I've endured and what have I got............Pongo duly replied with......a 'dead bod' cap.
I'll leave it to you to sort out what is tongue in cheek and how much salt to take, but that was the story told.
As of now with the Siemens contract to take over most of Alex dock and the jetty, myself and a few other pilots have taken this to management that the name 'dead bod' should stay, and we have it from the Harbour Master that this will be the case and will presnt it to Siemens at the appropiate time.....'Siemens Dead Bod Berth' sounds good enough to me.
Regards, Tom Jessop.


----------

